# Tempcast: the GBAtemp Podcast, Episode 2!



## Costello (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tempcast: the GBAtemp Podcast, Episode 2!*
Twice as long, twice the people! Enjoy!






*Episode 2*


Here is the second episode of TempCast, the GBAtemp Podcast, this week presented by MR_COW - remember him from the Homebrewcast?- just as it should have been for the first episode! This week, the whole podcast crew are on: MR_COW (aka. Dan), SpikeyNDS (Ed, from Ed's farm!) and of course our lovely British host Little (Lisa). We even had the chance to welcome our first guest, a well known member on GBAtemp: Mister lagman!



In this second episode, our delicious hosts are discussing the following topics:
 Your reactions to the podcast & the first episode
 Quick news: Acekard RPG review, mthrnite's podcast segment, the Supercard SDHC, and the fantastic NDS sales figures
 Hot new releases or releases to look forward to
 Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
 The GBAtemp Trading Forum
 What the GBAtemp staff is currently working on
 Little's game of the week: Actionloop/Magnetica
 Homebrew of the week: ComicBook DS
Sweet list 'innit? This second episode is nearly 35 minutes long and may be listened directly on your iPod! We hope that you will enjoy this second episode and we'll try to produce new episodes regularly!
Also, judging by the amount of work required to produce one episode, we've decided that we should release episodes once every fortnight (instead of once a week), but don't worry: this will also mean more interesting things to discuss, more preparation and maybe more cool guests!

OK, so this week I'd like to thank all the people that have been working on this episode: MR_C0W, SpikeyNDS, Little, lagman, and of course let's not forget the legendary GBAtemp Love Song by tshu! Also thanks to hadrian for his NDS releases of the week topic, helpful as always!

**UPDATE!** The Tempcast podcast has now been added to *iTunes*! Just do a search for '_Tempcast_' to find it! Also, check out our snazzy new logo!








 Download the second episode here, or listen to it using the player on the left side of the portal






 Visit the GBAtemp Podcast Page to listen to all our podcast episodes!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2007)

Great episode guys! If you ever need more people on just PM me or catch me on Skype as theonlyenglishrose


----------



## Spikey (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I'm going to get ready to be insulted! BRING! IT! ON!!!! 





 Hope y'all enjoy this one!


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 3, 2007)

That Dan guys sure has a sexy lisp!


----------



## Costello (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't have to do anything for this episode (besides the news topic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for all the hard work!

looking forward to the next eps!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> That Dan guys sure has a sexy lisp!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 3, 2007)

MR_COW you are my new favourite person!

Much better episode guys keep it up


----------



## moozxy (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha, this ep was quite funny


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm... I was going to play Zelda, but I'd rather first listen this


----------



## TheStump (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds good, of what of heard so far.
LOL at the random silent pauses.  Man they make me laugh. BTW laggy has a really strong accent, i did not expect that.
good work so far guys...and girl(soon to be guy)


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome.  Can't wait for it to download.  I used to listen to the homebrew cast for a while and I always thought it was cool to hear a good summary of the flashcart scene, homebrew of the week, etc.  I'm glad Dan's back on the air.  

Please, please tell me the summary list overlooked a discussion about MySims.  I really want to know what's up with that game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers to the crew


----------



## bobrules (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## JPH (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd listen to this - but I don't want to spoil anything from the new Zelda game...lovin' the TempCast. Keep it up!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 3, 2007)

That Holly Hobbie part is great XD

And the "can I play GBA games on my R4"-part too


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> I'd listen to this - but I don't want to spoil anything from the new Zelda game...lovin' the TempCast. Keep it up!



We barely talked about it, and we will NEVER spoil anything on this show(Unless its the end of the bible. I love spoiling that). So don't worry bout it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## JPH (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd listen to this - but I don't want to spoil anything from the new Zelda game...lovin' the TempCast. Keep it up!
> ...








That's gewd to know.  Iguess I can listen to it know - knowing ain't no spoilers to be aware of.

thanks for the info mr_cow


----------



## lolsjoel (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm downloading this episode, but I have a podcasting tip for you.

128kbps is serious overkill for a voice bitrate.  All the other podcasts I listen to have a 64kbps bitrate which is perfect.  Their episodes are twice your length, and still smaller in size than yours.  So seriously, bring it down a bit and save us all the bandwidth.

Before, I wouldn't have cared at all, but I'm in a new apartment with free "high speed" internet that maxes out at about 50KB/s download, so I'm realizing how important manageable download sizes are.  And the Tempcast is just too big at 128kbps.


----------



## TheRocK (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! A new episode! To bad the download ain't working for me at the moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Well streaming works, so I might as well try that.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 3, 2007)

Download link isn't working at the moment

- Sam


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> Hey guys, I'm downloading this episode, but I have a podcasting tip for you.
> 
> 128kbps is serious overkill for a voice bitrate.Â All the other podcasts I listen to have a 64kbps bitrate which is perfect.Â Their episodes are twice your length, and still smaller in size than yours.Â So seriously, bring it down a bit and save us all the bandwidth.
> 
> Before, I wouldn't have cared at all, but I'm in a new apartment with free "high speed" internet that maxes out at about 50KB/s download, so I'm realizing how important manageable download sizes are.Â And the Tempcast is just too big at 128kbps.



I always forget to do that >: (

Haha, thanks, I will try to remember for next ep.


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not much of a Podcast type of guy. But really, I like this a lot. I actually clapped when you told me to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you guys stop these podcasts, I think i'll cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dan: The lisp gives you spunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Little makes me melt


----------



## Spikey (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobitos @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I'm downloading this episode, but I have a podcasting tip for you.
> ...


I'll make a note to remind you in case you forget again.


----------



## Relys (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahaha! I lol'd!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 3, 2007)

MUCH better, it made me laugh, it was great.

Congrats!

- Sam


----------



## TheStump (Oct 3, 2007)

i forgot to mention,
i have a shout out for the tempcast.

Tell Opium that i want my hat back!...that is all.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2007)

Will listen to tomorrow, only just heard the first one today!


----------



## Costello (Oct 3, 2007)

if you've having trouble downloading the file from our servers please use this link:
http://djcostello.free.fr/gbatemp/episode2.mp3

thanks for your feedback btw!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not in a position to listen to it right now, but rest assured, I will very soon.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Work! I will always listen to your podcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if my english was way better (well in speaking term.) I would like to make a featuring one day, but yeah I would need to practice my english first. And I need to get used to Little ascent XD, I always have trouble listening to British people.


----------



## cory1492 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's quite interesting how the stream breaking up for me is resulting in some well placed dramatic pauses... that is the stream breaking up on me right?


----------



## lagman (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys so used the _funny accent effect_ on me while you edited  :'( 

On a serious note, this was really funny to record, I had a great time doing it, thanks a lot


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 3, 2007)

how did you get on the recorings lagman? did you drive to the "base"?


----------



## TaeK (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always a joy to listen.


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the podcast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy that I didn't make an accidental guest appearance by making too much noise in the background XD lol  (right, Spikey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lagman (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> how did you get on the recorings lagman? did you drive to the "base"?



Of course not!
I flew to the official tempcast studio -in France- on Costello's private jet.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get on the recorings lagman? did you drive to the "base"?
> ...


Wow... he sure likes you more than the rest of us! We all had to fly via normal planes. You can your special guest special attention with private jets...


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 3, 2007)

Best episode till now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep the good work guys!


----------



## lagman (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yeah!:

[email protected]

Start sending your questions to mthr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go ask your mother XDDD


----------



## Retal (Oct 3, 2007)

At least now we have an official cure for insomnia.

Snooze control.

Someone should really have an agenda and take a lead role in sticking to it. Build timings into the agenda and ensure they're stuck to so that your target recording time is both defined and met. It will help ensure that your talks keep focused, relevant and possibly even interesting, though I wouldn't want to set the bar too high to begin with.


----------



## mattyb89 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great podcast keep them coming.
Who the hell is Holly Hobbie lmao!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome! gonna listen to it right away!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 4, 2007)

this podcast is suprisingly entertaining.  i wish i was on it, but i'm not british.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> this podcast is suprisingly entertaining.Â i wish i was on it, but i'm not british.


What does being british have to do with anything? MR_COW and I are from the US(from the same state even, not far from each other), and lagman, our guest host, was Mexican...


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> this podcast is suprisingly entertaining.Â i wish i was on it, but i'm not british.




What does being British have to do with it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were two Americans, a Mexican and a British person on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: we really are two different people XD


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah but i'm only listening to little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. how do i play gba games on R4 joke was priceless


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> yeah but i'm only listening to little



yep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










but how true is that


----------



## Alastair (Oct 4, 2007)

Could people (thread starter included) get over the fact that Little comes from an island called Great Britian - she is ENGLISH. Don't be a lazy bastard and write some sort of generalisation like "ooo this person comes from that continent" when you know full well what country they come from!

Is the world being taken over by U.S. Americans or something?


----------



## Spikey (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but i'm only listening to little
> ...


You guys are missing MOST of the show then... and you're listening to the WORST PART even. Bad taste...


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 4, 2007)

your face is great britain

i gotta say the best antics of the podcast is the sarcasm.  It's thick enough to drizzle over pancakes.  seriously, keep up the good work.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

lol, im not really only listening to Little... im listening to you too Spikey, its ok, its oh, kay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and LOL at the Holley Hobbie section xD

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61707


look there, theres your answer Little


----------



## Alastair (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> your face is great britain


Your culture is American.


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > your face is great britain
> ...



my flag is canadian


----------



## Alastair (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> ...








 That's why I said it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2007)

That was a great episode--I really enjoyed listening to it. You got interesting topics and a good amount of humour, not sure about the grain of salt thing though. I'm also pretty excited about mthrnite's segment (actually it's more the questions our mthr has to answer in it). And finally, congrats to Little for successfully learning how to say "good bye" in french. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how did you get on the recorings lagman? did you drive to the "base"?
> ...


Well, now I'm pretty jealous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, keep it up!


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> Could people (thread starter included) get over the fact that Little comes from an island called Great Britian - she is ENGLISH. Don't be a lazy bastard and write some sort of generalisation like "ooo this person comes from that continent" when you know full well what country they come from!
> 
> Is the world being taken over by U.S. Americans or something?



side note, i didn't really do any of that


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 4, 2007)

Uber-funny, Spikey rocks, and lagman is funny. And Little, tell me how the sex change goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to be on a podcast too, but hrth.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 4, 2007)

Was not trying to say you did.


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope more folks will be able to participate in the TempCasts...
Such as me and other folks who are new to the Temp.

What's this I hear about a sex change?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spikey and Little - the last podcast was very informative and thanks for yall's participation.

Give yer self a little pat on the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - Jacob, dawg, you fo' real is trollin'. Please keep the " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :lmao: :lmao: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 " to a minumum.

Sorry if I sound like a backseat mod...


----------



## Foie (Oct 4, 2007)

Something about little's voice...  It is just perfect for the podcast


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> I hope more folks will be able to participate in the TempCasts...
> Such as me and other folks who are new to the Temp.
> 
> What's this I hear about a sex change?!
> ...



lol, sry, i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just got carried away in that post hahaha


----------



## pristinemog (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm loving Tempcast. There were a bunch of times I couldn't keep up on the treadmill because I was laughing (while trying to run XD).


----------



## TheStump (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> this podcast is suprisingly entertaining.Â i wish i was on it, but i'm not british.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: both post made at Today, 10:10 AM.  Super creepy!

LOL.
Oh BTW, how did Little go getting the GBA games to run on her R4?


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stussy2k @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this podcast is suprisingly entertaining.  i wish i was on it, but i'm not british.
> ...


GBA emulator for the R4? Thats the thing of the past 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you accen and where you come from doesn't matter... You just need to be a respectable member of the community...


----------



## iwakura (Oct 4, 2007)

great job again guys, i wish we could call in and just throw in our two cents and jokes. Lovin' Mr_Cow; you're tone of voice was annoying at first, but hilarious by the end. Little, as always, is great to just listen to, and Spikey is starting to grow on me


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 4, 2007)

Magnetica is both awesome and lame. Lame because of the way too steep curve and awesome because (1) I love puzzle games, (2) It's a fun time waster, once you get a hang of it.

s:

I also never got a rumble pack with it. Lame. >.>


----------



## Opium (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work guys and girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loved it.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone wants me in on this, i'd be happy to do it.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 4, 2007)

Listening to it right now.  Oh noes, another half hour of C0W XD

Just kidding!!  You guys (and Little...um, guys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) are having great progress.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

Just finished listening, sounded great!

Looking forward to Gay Week, I'll bring the butter!


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 4, 2007)

LIstening, so far Little has spoken once! in 15 mins.

OMG I'M on the Tempcast, oh no [email protected] that was lagman.

=(


Great Job guys, congrats too all the crew!, look forward to hear from ^^^

=)


----------



## doubledash (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job you three (and Lagman), i'm looking forward to the next podcast.


----------



## striderx (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job on the podcast.  Can't wait for the next one!

striderx


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, finished listening.

Some comments:

MR_COW: you can notice you have radio aptitudes. Good for you.
I don't like you.

Ed: Good job.

Little: Smack anyone who makes fun of your little action-games please, Magnetica is a lot of fun.

lag: don't get so nervous!!!!!!!!

In any case, good job all three of you, you make one helluva team.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> MR_COW: you can notice you have radio aptitudes. Good for you.
> I don't like you.



Same here. I was really put off by Mr Cow. He sounds like a real wiseguy and it annoys me very much. So much even I couldn't continue listening. 

I am a devoted listener of Dual Screen Radio and actually that's enough for me.


----------



## Sanoblue (Oct 4, 2007)

lol hilarious


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > MR_COW: you can notice you have radio aptitudes. Good for you.
> ...


Don't listen to these guys, you sounded great...

- Sam


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember kids, Slot 2 is 4 life. Don't fall into the trap known as Slot 1. Losing absolutely ALL GBA support isn't worth it for the official web browser to be used (which needs a Slot 2 cart anyway due to it's RAM).


----------



## Osaka (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you really getting a sex change?


----------



## balpen (Oct 4, 2007)

it was nice but there where to many poeple i think. That will make the show more chaotic.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> Nice! A new episode! To bad the download ain't working for me at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, i went to highschool with the guy in your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny guy.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 4, 2007)

lmfao Littles A Girl LOL
please bully little more lol great podcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i look forward to your next podcast

(sorry Little if you read this)


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys, I love this podcast. You all do a very good job.

My only complaint is that perhaps you should keep the off-topic chatter down to a minimum. I listen to the podcast to hear game / homebrew related material. Its nice to have funny comments, but I think you could have had a shorter and more to the point podcast if everyone wasn't making as many off-topic remarks. I like the way Little accomplishes this, she is very to the point, but also fun to listen to.

Just my opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the great work!


----------



## tomqman (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> Guys, I love this podcast. You all do a very good job.
> 
> My only complaint is that perhaps you should keep the off-topic chatter down to a minimum. I listen to the podcast to hear game / homebrew related material. Its nice to have funny comments, but I think you could have had a shorter and more to the point podcast if everyone wasn't making as many off-topic remarks. I like the way Little accomplishes this, she is very to the point, but also fun to listen to.
> 
> ...



the off topic chatter adds life and makes it more intresting to listen too. 

eg. a uk tv show top gear used to be just about what car is top (boring), now they do funny and stupid chanlleges and it makes it a great program.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 4, 2007)

Right, i agree - but hearing them go in too many tangents and/or make fun of each other _too _much isn't enjoyable either.


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > MR_COW: you can notice you have radio aptitudes. Good for you.
> ...



Hmm, ok. I think you guys might have been taking me a little too seriously though. The hosts are all friends, having a fun time recording. Sorry you didn't like me though, I wasn't trying to show off to the internets though.


----------



## funem (Oct 4, 2007)

Excelent First couple of Podcasts. Your voices all suit the medum quite well, your faces ? Well they may be perfect for radio as well....

It would be nice to start to think up some regular spots to use each week, this way you will take some of the hassle out of trying to put the show together and it will start to have its own natural flow, nothing scripted as it will spoil the fun.

How about :-

Upcoming releases that each of you are looking forward to.
Recent releases of note.
Games you have mostly playes each week and why.
Homebrew reviews.
Worst game releases.
Hardware Reviews.
Featured forum thread - As in ones you found most amusing this week.

Keep it up.... look forward to more podcasts...


----------



## tomqman (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> ...


i liked you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep more good podcast coming


----------



## Retal (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> MR_COW: you can notice you have radio aptitudes. Good for you.
> I don't like you.


Are you shitting me? Are you saying that he could get a job at a respectable radio station? Because if so, you are completely wrong.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> Same here. I was really put off by Mr Cow. *He sounds like a real wiseguy* and it annoys me very much...



A Wiseguy Aye! *snik snik snik*

Meh, i thought i was funny, some of the funniest parts were MR_COW bagging out what the others said.
Also i think you guys should have some really random segments like;

*-Rumor of the week
-Fad of the week (e.g. Rick Roll, Grog, Bidoof etc)
-Member of the week
-Crazy things Wiimotes and DS can be used for other than wii'ing/DS's (one per week)
-Disappointment of the week.
-Worst movie game of the Week.
-A quiz at the end of the show, maybe like 5 questions DS/GBAtemp related that members can PM the answers for a prize.*
etc.

thats just off the top of my head.
BTW the podcast needs an Aussie, get me and Opium on!


----------



## funem (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> *-Worst movie game of the Week.-*




Isn't that all movie games ?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> ...



The fact that you don't slag me off for the fact that I've been "slagging you off" means you're a trustworthy bloke. 
So I'm sorry if I sounded a bit harsh. I'll be good and try to listen to the show more carefully next time...because I do think it's a VERY nice idea, this podcast.


----------



## Retal (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree that it's a nice idea.


----------



## Little (Oct 4, 2007)

So many replies! Never thought the Tempcast would get so much attention!

Thank you to everyone for your kind comments, and your constructive criticisms too. Gives us something to build upon =) Thanks for all the suggestions as well, we will definitely look at them and see what we can do =) I really look forward to more guest hosts too! 
Recording the Tempcast is certainly a lot of fun


----------



## Retal (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, you're an e-celebrity now.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2007)

I suggest you get Retal on there, for the Lewis Black segment...
.. or maybe get a balcony for him so he can heckle the show.


----------



## wrathek (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet. another. keep 'em comin


----------



## HBK (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice, will listen to it later. 

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> Yeah, you're an e-celebrity now.



lol, i have a question i would like you to answer in the tempcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "how does it feel to be an e-celebrity now?"


paparotzee's everywhere? haha, how do you spell that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, lol, and Little, how do you feel about everyone saying your voice is hawt and or, beautiful?


----------



## Retal (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> I suggest you get Retal on there, for the Lewis Black segment...
> .. or maybe get a balcony for him so he can heckle the show.


I think the show is a bit too PG for me. You'd need to ready your fixed frequency censor sound.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you guys are doing a great job with these podcasts.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 4, 2007)

ya, you guys are PERFECT for the tempcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love it


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> ...



No problem at all man. I see your points and see where you are coming from. One thing I will work on is interrupting people when they are talking.

All comments are welcome, the mean ones are the ones that help us grow though : ).


----------



## freiteez (Oct 4, 2007)

"holly hobby...who the hell is that?" lol thats what we were ALL thinking


----------



## recover (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome, keep it going.


----------



## lookout (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank! listen to it right now...


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 4 2007 said:
> ...




Don't get me wrong my milky friend, I don't like many characters from all around TV and radio, among those are GI Joe's Duke, Transformer's Ironhide, hell I don't even like the A-Team's B.A. Baracus!
You can tell you are trying your best and that's what counts, as I said before, you three sound like a great team (don't think I said it in vain or referring me to lag, he was a guest, not part of the team), just keep improving yourself.

Kudos to all of you again.

And a special: "You did a great job" to lagman.
Bien hecho amigo, demuéstrales de que estamos hechos los latinos!!!!


----------



## titoboy666 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just finished listening to the new podcast! You guys already improved since the last one!  It was funny and informative!  Thank you and keep 'em coming!


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 5, 2007)

excellent work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys have improved from the first podcast, it was extremely entertaining. I also laughed quite a few times throughout the podcast, please keep up the funny comments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we also need more LAGMAN aka (pedro from napoleon dynamite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) WELL DONE ALL!


----------



## lagman (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> excellent workÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Bye me!, gracias.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG mini lagmans that talk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im sure we will see a sharp increase on sales for them now


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm listening to it now.

While listening to it, i hear you guys making fun of the nopass (passme, w.e) review. I thought to myself "...Dick." They prolly took alot of time taking one small thing and writing a page about it. Remember back in middle and high school? That's all you would do xD Write one sentence that makes sense and fluff it up ^^

Oh yea, and i also thought to myself "Wow. I would have _never _ guessed you had a lisp. xD

Funny stuff tho, keep up the GBAtemp podcast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its the only good one.

The chick with the accent is hilarious


----------



## xnh02 (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! i don't want to be a hater, but what is up with all the bad jokes!  i consider myself a nerd.  however, you all are way nerdy!


----------



## Spikey (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xnh02 @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> wow! i don't want to be a hater, but what is up with all the bad jokes!Â i consider myself a nerd.Â however, you all are way nerdy!


I love you too!


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 5, 2007)

Worst. Opening. Song. Ever.

Other than that, the 2nd episode was an improvement from the 1st.

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Shinji (Oct 5, 2007)

That opening song is cool =\

Spikey, you're gayish-ly cool even more so in my book now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont care what anybody says, I'm going to be a devout MR_C0W listener.  And a Little listener...and maybe MAYBE a Spikey listener


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Beelzebozo @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Worst. Opening. Song. Ever.
> 
> Other than that, the 2nd episode was an improvement from the 1st.
> 
> Keep up the good work !


You obviously weren't around for the competition it was made in... It's part of GBAtemp's history.

- Sam


----------



## Costello (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, about that! I think tshu disabled access to the video...
does anyone have a backup? or at least the full audio file...


----------



## OSW (Oct 5, 2007)

great stuff again.

lagman, you were awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how are you guys actually recording the conversation if i might ask?


----------



## Spikey (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> great stuff again.
> 
> lagman, you were awesome
> 
> ...


You'll find out in episode 0!


----------



## Shinji (Oct 5, 2007)

I still have episode 0.  It reveals more back story which ruins the plot of the second one >=(


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic episode guys. You're making us proud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great job lagman.

Oh and if anyone hates on the theme song... You sux, kk?

Edit: Oh and I've designed a new "logo" for the Tempcast


----------



## Spikey (Oct 5, 2007)

New logo kicks ass!


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


>



Is that one of the new Zunes????!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GREAT LOGO!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 5, 2007)

The new logo is Bad Ass!
Nice Work Shaun.


----------



## JPH (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Fantastic episode guys. You're making us proudÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should be holding an iPod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kiddin'. Ya done a good job on the redesign


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Fantastic episode guys. You're making us proudÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its cool but no one likes Zunes...

you should have him listening to it on an iPod or in LMP, MoonShell, or DSO or something... its more DS-ey


----------



## Spikey (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic episode guys. You're making us proudÂ
> ...


No he shouldn't! The iTemp is WAY better! iPod and Zune FTL, iTemp FTW!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice job, lovin the logo


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Look: a lot of things are spectacular about this podcast and therefore there are only one or two things that I did not find appealing. The lack of knowledge of the games released and the constant pausing / slow talking. I liked the first podcast more.

incomplete sentence.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Look: a lot of things are spectacular about this podcast and therefore there are only one or two things that I did not find appealing. The lack of knowledge of the games released and the constant pausing / slow talking. I liked the first podcast more.
> 
> incomplete sentence.


I try not to look into games before their release too much. Makes it that much more exciting when you play it for the first time.


----------



## Smirre (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry but my eye immediately got caught on a typo on the word Official 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Podcast description on iTunes:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The *Offcial* GBAtemp.net...


----------



## Spikey (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Smirre @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> Sorry but my eye immediately got caught on a typo on the word Official
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame MR_COW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the one who takes care of all of that!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> Fantastic episode guys. You're making us proudÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Smirre @ Oct 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but my eye immediately got caught on a typo on the word Official
> ...



Yeah! That guy is a dick!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 6, 2007)

Was a nice listen, thanks.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Smirre @ Oct 6 2007 said:
> ...


Agreed! 100%!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Smirre @ Oct 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but my eye immediately got caught on a typo on the word Official
> ...



haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how funny..


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 7, 2007)

I see that he does not like moonshell.  I would like to see a debate on that on the next tempcast because I think it is a really good hombrew and because of that homebrew is what made me go into the whole NDS scene.  I use my ds as a mp3 player and movie player ever now and then also as a clock thanks to moonshell.


----------



## PBC (Oct 7, 2007)

Great podcast cast all of you. Haha. Listening to it while surfing 
gbatemp and replying. Very entertaining. I think you need to feature 
more than one homebrew maybe a cutting edge and a good ol standby. And feature video game music! Mini Bosses? Originals ? 

I dont post alot on the messageboards but GBAtemp is the first place I 
go for DS brew, games, hardware reviews and such (and that would be an everyday event). So great job to EVERYONE there. 

Anyway, great show and happy gaming!


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally got around to listening to it last night. Boy, was it funny.
Lagman (no offence) - but you were hilarious!
You guys did an excellent job on the second podcast; can't wait for more.


----------



## lagman (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I finally got around to listening to it last night. Boy, was it funny.
> Lagman (no offence) - but you were hilarious!
> You guys did an excellent job on the second podcast; can't wait for more.



No problemo, I was faking it, you know?
I'm that good as a showman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No, I sucked badly, my sis wont even mention the tempcast XD


----------



## springah (Oct 9, 2007)

wow.. you all talk too much garbage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good cast otherwise.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 9, 2007)

Little has such a sweet voice. ^^
I like this "accent".


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Little has such a sweet voice. ^^
> I like this "accent".



who doesn't? hmm.. what kind of "accent" is that anyways.. i don't know what to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like, Canadian accent, ya..

awesome voice little


----------



## Kiljaeden (Oct 15, 2007)

There's nothing like Lisa's sarcasm to brighten up a podcast.
Also, I seem to have the podcast clocking in at 27:46 on the itunes podcast subscription. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Oct 15, 2007)

comment of the show by SpikeyNDS
"it's rumored to be the first two gigabit DS release, thats 256 megabytes for you idiots out there" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol
good work guys


----------



## stussy2k (Oct 16, 2007)

WHERES THE NEW ONE?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2007)

have you recorded Episode 3?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> have you recorded Episode 3?


Unfortunately not, we attempted to last night but ran into "problems".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TeenDev @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > have you recorded Episode 3?
> ...




so that's why dan was on skype for 6 hours 'Unavalible'...

EDIT: OMG! The Podcast is not on the front page! I sense a new episode!


----------

